# restaurants in drogheda



## Deccou (29 Sep 2005)

Hi,

I'm in Drogheda area this weekend and looking for a good restaurant for Sat evening. I've been given 3 suggestions:

Martellos
Borzalino
Bacchus (Bettystown)

Anyone any thoughts or recommendations of these?

Cheers.

D.


----------



## stobear (29 Sep 2005)

Bacchus is nice, but bring you chequebook! Not sure about the other two.


----------



## Cahir (29 Sep 2005)

Can I also suggest Garam Masala - the Indian restaurant on Stockwell Street (or possibly stockwell lane or stockwell place - stockwell something anyway!).

It's so nice that I often travel from Balbriggan just for the takeaway.


----------



## Molly (29 Sep 2005)

Baccus in bettystown is V nice, if you want to stay closer to drogheda town  I would recommend Borzalino's...lovely Italian, recently renovated , staff are really prof and nice and reasonably priced, very popular restaurant you will need to book it.... recently went to martellos and wasnt mad on it, very bland and boring menu....


----------



## Beanie (29 Sep 2005)

Have to agree with Molly, Bacchus would be my choice of the 3. Starters & deserts are less than 10 euro, main courses 20-30 euro. Deserts are small. Martello: I wasnt impressed with the quality of food or service last time I was there so I didnt go back. Borzolino's:My sister loves this place, I havent being there since they renovated, hopefully the food and service has improved.


----------



## mobileme (30 Sep 2005)

The Boiled Onion on Shop St. is lovely also, you might not get in at this stage for Sat night though.


----------



## Deccou (3 Oct 2005)

Thanks guys. Went to Bacchus. Really enjoyed it. Very good food. Mussels & clams for starters were average'ish but monkfish for main was delicious. Nice atmosphere, good mixture of people. Very good & friendly service. Pricey but not excessive for overall experience. Reminded me of The Red Bank in Skerries.

I'll have to try Borzolino's next time.


----------



## Beanie (3 Oct 2005)

Good to see you enjoyed it, wasnt too sure what the service would be like as the restaurant is up for sale.


----------



## Marbil (4 Oct 2005)

I know you've been to Drogheda already for your meal but on your next trip I WOULDN'T go near Borzalinos - overpriced bigtime for nothing special - esp if you're a vegetarian.  Seriously, you could do better at home with a packet of pasta and a jar of Dolmio.  The trouble with Italian restaurants in Ireland is they will give us any kind of stuff and we think its real lovely - until we get to Italy and taste the difference! As a huge fan of Italian food, we are seriously lacking in the decent Italian restaurant stakes around Drogheda (except Carlitos but thats in Dunleer).  However, Drogheda DOES have some lovely restaurants - The Boiled Onion absolutely being the best.  Martellos is lovely also and very reasonable too.  The Black Bull on the Dublin Road is gorgeous with lovely bar attached and if you fancy a bit of Thai then the Pink Elephant in Dyer Street is FAB.  Theres a new Chinese restaurant opened called King of Kings and that is at the Boyne Shopping Centre - havent been for a sit down but I hear its beautiful.  And if you fancy a bit of steak, then Donegans (Monasterboice Inn) is the place to go!


----------



## Nosey Joe (6 Oct 2005)

I have a good knowledge of restaurants in the North East and have to agree with most of the above. 

Bacchus Bettystown: go in starving come out hungry. Pricey Chans Chinese Bettystown: nice meal ,good service early bird. Reasonable  
Black Bull Drogheda: Got pricey recently not as good as it was. If you have to.  
Martellos Drogheda : same as Black Bull. Was brilliant. Worth a miss.  
Borzalinos Drogheda : Very good , genuine Italian. Reasonable, Try it.  
Punjabi House Drogheda: Excellent, genuine Indian. Bring your own drink 
Bella Attina Drogheda: Italian, good food a bit pricey  
Boiled Onion Drogheda: very nice, can be packed.  reasonable 
King of Kings Drogheda: Excellent like Chans. Reasonable  
Ming Garden Drogheda: Nice A bit hectic at times. Reasonable  
Spires Duleek: Like Bacchus, nice setting. Very pricey  
Donegans Monasterboice: A legend for steaks, busy ,needs booking Reasonable  
Glenside hotel Julianstown: Lovely food , nice service. A bit on the dear side


----------



## cathie (17 Sep 2006)

Marbil said:


> I know you've been to Drogheda already for your meal but on your next trip I WOULDN'T go near Borzalinos - overpriced bigtime for nothing special - esp if you're a vegetarian.  Seriously, you could do better at home with a packet of pasta and a jar of Dolmio.  The trouble with Italian restaurants in Ireland is they will give us any kind of stuff and we think its real lovely - until we get to Italy and taste the difference! As a huge fan of Italian food, we are seriously lacking in the decent Italian restaurant stakes around Drogheda (except Carlitos but thats in Dunleer).  However, Drogheda DOES have some lovely restaurants - The Boiled Onion absolutely being the best.  Martellos is lovely also and very reasonable too.  The Black Bull on the Dublin Road is gorgeous with lovely bar attached and if you fancy a bit of Thai then the Pink Elephant in Dyer Street is FAB.  Theres a new Chinese restaurant opened called King of Kings and that is at the Boyne Shopping Centre - havent been for a sit down but I hear its beautiful.  And if you fancy a bit of steak, then Donegans (Monasterboice Inn) is the place to go!




i think u were quite harsh about borzalinos,it is an amazing restaurant with amazing food and staff that go out of there way to accommodate your needs,i love eating there.


----------



## Nosey Joe (17 Sep 2006)

Cathie I trotally agree with you! I was there recently (off my diet at the time) and the food was beautiful. Service friendly and efficient a little slow perhaps but it gave us time to digest each course. There are a number of new restaurants in Drogheda and its hinterland and all quite good! Bacchus in Bettystown has since closed down, but there's one in Laytown The Cottage Bistro and they have lovely food and beautiful home made breads. Worth a try.


----------



## clareG (18 Sep 2006)

The new Lemon Grass is open in Bryanstown just off the Dublin Road and the food is beautiful if you like Asian. House wine ok also


----------



## Marbil (18 Sep 2006)

Cathie, in all fairness you could do better at home with a jar of dolmio than Borzalinos!  It most certainly is not the genuine article which is surprising considering the Borzas are Italian.  If you ever go to Italy you will realise how much we are ripped off in Italian restaurants in this country.
______________________________

The Pink Elephant in Dyer Street is gorgeous and definitely the Cottage Bistro over Gilnas in Laytown is worth a visit - food is fab thanks to brilliant chef Owen!


----------



## naughton (19 Sep 2006)

Went to Lemongrass (most reciently) too and really liked it, the tables are on different levels like an auditorium, and there is a mad sculpture thingy when you walk in. Nice funky touches for a franchise type restaurant, and fresh tasting food; prefered it to the pink elephant which i found a bit cramped and loud, food ok.

Have also had great food in Bru, they serve good portions
of delicous food.

Found Bacchus (Bettystown) very very over rated and over priced.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Sep 2006)

NJ: thats some review for somebody on a diet


----------



## Nosey Joe (20 Sep 2006)

Cú , thanks for your reminder yes I was on a diet but have stopped it over the last week or so due to appointments ( free meals ). I intend to lose another 1 1/2 - 2 stone over the next few weeks. I enjoy my food and maybe yourself and Marbil, clareG and myself and anyone in the north east could have a couple of drinks and chat at an ameniable pub some night.


----------



## Guest122 (20 Sep 2006)

Have to recommend The Little Strand in Clogherhead, excellent food, good price and nice quiet atmosphere.  Specialises in seafood but has good selection of other foods.  Efficient service but nice and relaxing if you are not in a rush.

Carlitos in Dunleer I found to be very noisy, rushed and expensive for what you get - food is nice though.  Don't book for weekends as they want you in, fed, and out in very quick time to get the next people in fed and out etc...

BB


----------



## Marbil (20 Sep 2006)

Sounds good Nosey Joe!!! however we'll have to decide on what pub to go to... we've over 50 in Drogheda alone to choose from...!!!


----------



## Guest127 (20 Sep 2006)

and + 70 plus in Dundalk. and a good few more north eastern posters. 
NJ; on the subject of Drogheda. I drove through it yesterday ( left the motorway on purpose) to see how its getting on minus us dundalkies clogging up traffic and I have to say its looking good, but traffic as bad as ever. When I was much much younger bigger was better and as you know there was always a 'competitive' edge between whether dundalk/drogheda was better ( or bigger). have to say now with hindsight that I preferred them the way they were
10 years ago. I know theres no going back the but the 'fun' bit of driving/parking/walking is sort of gone and the old ways with them. I am not for one minute wishing for a return to church led, no employment dark old days but when I look at say Cavan town, there is still a certain enjoyment in small and prosperous and friendly.
cheers and we ( all) must arrange a drink before C ( don't mention the word  )


----------



## Navan Man (4 Oct 2006)

Martello's Restaurant has changed hands. It's now Martello's Greek & Mediterranean Restaurant. Went there with a big group recently - the food is fantastic and the service is very good. A lot better than what it was previously. Average prices - worth every cent.


----------



## cathie (10 Feb 2007)

u have to remember we are not in italy,the chef is italian,the family is an amazing italian family,i wont eat anywhere else,they cook amazing meals they are so friendly and polite,the wine and the water is good,and the best thing,it is affordable.


----------



## merzie (10 Apr 2007)

hi 

if you like chinese food chans restaurant in bettystown is very nice, food is top class and it is beautifully laid out inside. it also has special offers so check it out. also the boiled onion restaurant in shop st. drogheda town is a good eating place too.


----------



## naughton (11 May 2007)

Went to Martellos Greek and Med. last weekend and was impressed with the food, anyone going there, ask for a table by the window so you have a great birds eye view of Drogheda, when you book. Portions are decent and we only had room to share a dessert! Will go again.


----------



## Jhick (20 Dec 2007)

Marbil said:


> I know you've been to Drogheda already for your meal but on your next trip I WOULDN'T go near Borzalinos - overpriced bigtime for nothing special - esp if you're a vegetarian. Seriously, you could do better at home with a packet of pasta and a jar of Dolmio. The trouble with Italian restaurants in Ireland is they will give us any kind of stuff and we think its real lovely - until we get to Italy and taste the difference! As a huge fan of Italian food, we are seriously lacking in the decent Italian restaurant stakes around Drogheda (except Carlitos but thats in Dunleer). However, Drogheda DOES have some lovely restaurants - The Boiled Onion absolutely being the best. Martellos is lovely also and very reasonable too. The Black Bull on the Dublin Road is gorgeous with lovely bar attached and if you fancy a bit of Thai then the Pink Elephant in Dyer Street is FAB. Theres a new Chinese restaurant opened called King of Kings and that is at the Boyne Shopping Centre - havent been for a sit down but I hear its beautiful. And if you fancy a bit of steak, then Donegans (Monasterboice Inn) is the place to go!


 
After reading this I could either have got angry or laughed...I chose to laugh! I couldnt believe that 'Marbil' named the boiled onion one of the best restaurants in drogheda! It is the best example of how much of a poor rating us, as 'the Irish', have of gourmet cooking in general. Their early bird menu is just another name for yesterdays left overs banged in the microwave. After visiting many restaurants throughout Europe it is the most over rated, undercooked, cheap ambiance restaurant I have ever had the pleasure of visiting. I need not mention the staff. I did not eat for 2days after eating in the boiled onion...both times, not due to overeating either! The name of the restaurant explains it all really.

As for Martellos, it is reasonably priced because the food has no taste. great view from the window, not so great looking at the food.I dont think I need to ramble on anymore.

Donegans and the Black Bull have a great atmosphere for Sunday lunch/dinner if you wish to have drinks too. I agree with Marbil about Cariltos although I have had a bad experience it did not put me off.

If I had to choose to eat in Drogheda, cleaniness and quality of cuisine being of utmost importance, I can definately say Borzolino,the D hotel or Scholars would be my three choices. Otherwise, dont waste your appetite.


----------

